# Free Kindle E-Book on Meat Preserving



## karlsgunbunker (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B007Q55IQS/bookcycling-20

The Green Gourmet Little Book of Charcuterie : An Introduction to the Art of the Charcutier - Smoking and Curing Meats, Forcemeats, Terrines, Sausages & Blood Puddings



> Charcutiers have existed in some form for thousands of years. They are people who specialize in the curing or preserving of meat. If you want to get into charcuterie, you are in good company. There are many great chefs who look at meat preservation as an art form. However, like any great art, there is a lot to learn.
> 
> For example, do you know what forcemeat is? Do you know what equipment you will need for charcuterie? Do you know that a terrine is more than just a baking dish?
> 
> ...


----------

